# Needle size



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It has been quite a while since we have ordered needles... What size should we get? also A friend gave us a tiny one to try on our kids and we loved it! but I can't remember what size it was... what size do you all recommend? We have ND's if it makes a difference


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

We have nigies too and use
Disposable Syringes w/Needles 3 cc w/22 ga x 3/4" 100 ct

This works for most liquids but I also buy a few larger needles for thicker stuff like invermec plus and some formulas of pasturella. Works great for VitB and CD&T shots.

HTH,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!

How much bigger should I get for the thicker stuff?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We use insulin needles for our babies. The vet warned us though -- that while they are great, be careful not to let baby struggle too much, or the tip could break off. However if you have an obedient goat and/or a good handler, I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We are careful with ANY needle in a goat! That is not something that I want to go through!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's for sure!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm using 18 guage needles until i run out, then i'm getting a much smaller guage. The 18s are ok, i've used them on babies, but they're a PITB for sub-q shots.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We mostly use 18 1", they do great for SQ here. I like to use 16 gauge for drawing out thick meds, then pop on the 18.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the 1/2 " lengths for subQ in the neck since I switched to those from the inch long ones I make alot less welps because before I was trying to slide it sideways under the skin, these just go right in and not too deep.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use 20 ga needles 1" long. They work fine for everything I use, Bo-Se, pen g, Vit B and any vaccine. I will get 1/2" needles for babies, but use the same gauge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like 20 g the best. You can get most liquids through that. I do have 18 g around for the really thick stuff that is hard to push through the 20g.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I keep 18, 20, and 22 on hand...most 1/2"...I like that length best for most things.


----------

